# What should I consider in a rolling chassis?



## steven566 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have only been thinking this for the last week or two, but I just came across this and was wondering if I should buy it.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mcy/751098764.html

I was originally thinking about getting something that had a blown motor, but maybe this is the way to go. Do you end up getting rid of or swapping most of the components anyway?

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Steve


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

That would be OK, but keep in mind the fairings are very expensive. I am wanting new fairings for my 93 FZR 600. And have found the fairings will run you any ware from $300 to $1500. for new ones. The used tend to be beat up and broken. If you can find a VFR honda in running condition, the motor and parts can be a good resale. Try to get something as clean and perfect as possible, it will save you a lot on cosmetics in the end. 

LR


----------



## steven566 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I actually have a really clean 95 VFR, but I love it, so that's not going to become my EV. Thanks for the advice.

Steve


----------



## Phyber Optik (Jun 4, 2008)

steven566 said:


> I have only been thinking this for the last week or two, but I just came across this and was wondering if I should buy it.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mcy/751098764.html
> 
> ...


I'd steer away from that one - too naked and plastic is a fortune.

Also be careful, as a lot of bikes have aluminum frames...the '86+ VFR's for example. Might make welding battery boxes/motor mounts etc more difficult.


----------



## Phyber Optik (Jun 4, 2008)

Little Rhody said:


> ...I am wanting new fairings for my 93 FZR 600.
> LR


I had a brand new '89 FZR600. Not a totally bad bike - but it had a tendency to give me nasty tank slappers. I had to put a steering damper on it.

I remember I nearly crashed it on the way home from the dealership - a L- hand corner with rippled pavement on a country road gave me a vicious lock-to-lock slapper that had me skimming the weeds on the shoulder before it quit. Talk about puckered...

I also owned an '86 FZ600. Not too fast but was a great little bike. IMO, it'd make a great conversion candidate since it was pretty light and simple to work on.

An '89 FZR400 would be even better - but they're approaching collector status by now.


----------

